# My new 14' flats skiff (lots of pics)



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

I saw that on craigslist. Congrats on the new boat


----------



## gflinders (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Kooker, I appreciate it


----------



## BARRY_LARRY (Jun 1, 2011)

That hull came out of my mold ....I can give you the whole history behind it if your interested.


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm interested!


----------



## gflinders (Dec 16, 2008)

Me too!! I was actually given your name and number (I believe) by the guy I bought it from incase I ever wanted a center console made for it.  He said you had a mold for that as well.  May I just say you did an excellent job on the hull and I am stoked to have it. Feel free to pm me if you would like and I will give you my contact info.


----------



## BARRY_LARRY (Jun 1, 2011)

My name is Bryan 772-260-0350


----------

